# Location of Fuel Filter in 97 Maxima



## theblakeus (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

I need to change the fuel filter on my 97 Nissan Maxima, but I am having trouble finding where it is located. Is it easily accessible? Is it inside of the gas tank?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It is right next to the master cylinder...on the firewall above where the brake pedals would be. 

Locate the cylinder that has a hose coming in the bottom and out the top.


----------



## theblakeus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much! I was able to find it yesterday after digging around a bit, but forgot to update this post.


----------



## Culver (Feb 17, 2008)

they're real nasty to get off and generally not the problem. i bet if you cut it open and take a look, it will be as clean as a new one.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

They definitely will and do need replacing every ~30k miles. You may not see dirt but there could still be blockage. 

Leave it in too long and you start to smell gas when it becomes too clogged...power diminishes too.


----------

